
What kind of music genre is that? - passionXV
I enjoyed listening to this music, I wonder what&#x27;s the name of this genre because I&#x27;m interested in learning how to produce this type of music https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;nedal-kouissi&#x2F;idsfn
if you do know some tutorials in advance, please let me know. Thank you
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
In general, if you go to the musician's page there's a contact link next to
the 'Follow' button (and in specific, he has a gmail address).

